# bullying asians irl to death



## buflek (Dec 14, 2022)

after chinks and gooks took over this forum, being racist fucks, i decided to revenge my people and go on a rage rant on asians in germany

i used my fingers to pretend i was asians while walking past a group of 2 guys and 1 girl and said „corona virus“. the girl looked me in the eyes with her little gook eyes and said „fak yuuu“ and gave me the middle finger.

i called her rice nigger and stopped walking. the 2 guys stopped and were talking some chinese bs when i started swinging at one of them and my mate wrestlefucking the other one. we ran off and i heard the gook crying from far back screaming at us

this was my first action of such, i will continue


----------



## Deleted member 7027 (Dec 14, 2022)

0


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Dec 14, 2022)

Imagine letting @Cheesyrumble live this rent free in your head


----------



## luljankybo (Dec 14, 2022)

jfl Germany is hapa because of High T Mongols like me and @pur3e and @GOLD BVLL raping thru your women in 1945 
Keep crying cumskin


----------



## buflek (Dec 14, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Imagine letting @Cheesyrumble live this rent free in your head


i fucked him up but i hurt myself too

but it was worth it to fuck these gook niggas


----------



## St.TikTokcel (Dec 14, 2022)

buflek said:


> i fucked him up but i hurt myself too
> 
> but it was worth it to fuck these gook niggas


You should cut down on cooming. Your hands are bloody as a result.


----------



## buflek (Dec 14, 2022)

St.TikTokcel said:


> You should cut down on cooming. Your hands are bloody as a result.


the gook used some bruce lee move and i missed my punch and slipped

but the next one connected and knocked him down


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Dec 14, 2022)

buflek said:


> i fucked him up but i hurt myself too
> 
> but it was worth it to fuck these gook niggas


Did you fall on the stairs?


----------



## feelgood (Dec 14, 2022)

JFL how low iq is this forum


----------



## buflek (Dec 14, 2022)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Did you fall on the stairs?


nah i fell to the front after he avoided a punch, it was hard cold ground


----------



## buckchadley31 (Dec 14, 2022)

Good.
Next time imma see an Indian I'll fuck him up too


----------



## buflek (Dec 14, 2022)

feelgood said:


> JFL how low iq is this forum


i will end the asian race


----------



## Biggdink (Dec 14, 2022)

I honestly feel bad for them 
I guess I’m light triad bcz I don’t like seeing people get bullied for no reason and I always see Asians irl get bullied by everyone


----------



## buflek (Dec 14, 2022)

Biggdink said:


> I honestly feel bad for them
> I guess I’m light triad bcz I don’t like seeing people get bullied for no reason and I always see Asians irl get bullied by everyone


„for no reason“

did you see the threads of these chinks on here?


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Dec 14, 2022)

buflek said:


> „for no reason“
> 
> did you see the threads of these chinks on here?


Which ones?


----------



## buflek (Dec 14, 2022)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Which ones?




@Kinh @Cheesyrumble @pur3e @luljankybo and many more


----------



## luljankybo (Dec 14, 2022)

buflek said:


> @Kinh @Cheesyrumble @pur3e @luljankybo and many more


Keep wailing you utter dogged cumskin


----------



## buflek (Dec 14, 2022)

luljankybo said:


> Keep wailing you utter dogged cumskin


the only wailing dog was the asian fucks i beat up😂😂😂


----------



## Anstrum95 (Dec 14, 2022)

*you are a piece of shit if you really did this

these people did nothing to you*


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Dec 14, 2022)

buflek said:


> after chinks and gooks took over this forum, being racist fucks, i decided to revenge my people and go on a rage rant on asians in germany
> 
> i used my fingers to pretend i was asians while walking past a group of 2 guys and 1 girl and said „corona virus“. the girl looked me in the eyes with her little gook eyes and said „fak yuuu“ and gave me the middle finger.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry germancel for stealing ur women. 😢😢😢😢😢. Will u forgive gooks? Miss international is built for gooks


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Dec 14, 2022)

buflek said:


> i fucked him up but i hurt myself too
> 
> but it was worth it to fuck these gook niggas


U got fucked up too lmao. U must've got ass raped by chinks u subhuman larp.


----------



## buflek (Dec 14, 2022)

Cheesyrumble said:


> I'm sorry germancel for stealing ur women. 😢😢😢😢😢. Will u forgive gooks? Miss international is built for gooks
> 
> View attachment 1996828
> View attachment 1996829



god theres literally 10s of 1000s of these on google alone


----------



## buflek (Dec 14, 2022)

Cheesyrumble said:


> U got fucked up too lmao. U must've got ass raped by chinks u subhuman larp


because i tripped lol. his nose or jaw or something broke, weird cracking noise. i have nothing but a scratch


----------



## SaintOverBuddyBoyo (Dec 14, 2022)

buflek said:


> god theres literally 10s of 1000s of these on google alone


"Creating non white children with no identity is based!!!"


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Dec 14, 2022)

buflek said:


> god theres literally 10s of 1000s of these on google alone


Nigga anyone can look up couples of any race. I'm just showing u a high class international beauty pagent winner from Germany that was crowned 2 days ago as the winner with her gook bf. Mirin ur low iq stock image google search response jfl


----------



## buflek (Dec 14, 2022)

@Kinh @Cheesyrumble @pur3e @luljankybo @SaintOverBuddyBoyo


----------



## Kinh (Dec 14, 2022)

buflek said:


> @Kinh @Cheesyrumble @pur3e @luljankybo @SaintOverBuddyBoyo


----------



## looksmaxxed (Dec 14, 2022)

Cheesyrumble said:


> Nigga anyone can look up couples of any race. I'm just showing u a high class international beauty pagent winner from Germany that was crowned 2 days ago as the winner with her gook bf. Mirin ur low iq stock image google search response jfl


the gook gets cucked


----------



## buflek (Dec 14, 2022)

Cheesyrumble said:


> Nigga anyone can look up couples of any race. I'm just showing u a high class international beauty pagent winner from Germany that was crowned 2 days ago as the winner with her gook bf. Mirin ur low iq stock image google search response jfl


dude i literally dont even need to proof shit, the whole world knows asian girls LOVE white cock. theres countless of studies and me alone got approached by gook foids in the gym


----------



## SaintOverBuddyBoyo (Dec 14, 2022)

buflek said:


> @Kinh @Cheesyrumble @pur3e @luljankybo @SaintOverBuddyBoyo


I'm not asian idc about this, you're still low iq for crying about muh asians and then posting wmaf couples who will give birth to more asians


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Dec 14, 2022)

buflek said:


> because i tripped lol. his nose or jaw or something broke, weird cracking noise. i have nothing but a scratch


All I can see is that u got ass raped by gooks JFL. Ur cortisol must be thru the roof as u type ur failed attack hahahahaha. U should keep doing it. Utter subhuman


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Dec 14, 2022)

Cheesyrumble said:


> Miss international is built for gooks


It’s so funny seeing @Anstrum95 like these type of posts









Friendly fire @Biggdink


----------



## Kinh (Dec 14, 2022)

Feels good to impregnate German girls


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Dec 14, 2022)

buflek said:


> dude i literally dont even need to proof shit, the whole world knows asian girls LOVE white cock. theres countless of studies and me alone got approached by gook foids in the gym


HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Biggdink (Dec 14, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> It’s so funny seeing @Anstrum95 like these type of posts
> 
> View attachment 1996865
> View attachment 1996868
> ...


Lookism indians bullied him to cuckoldry


----------



## buflek (Dec 14, 2022)

Cheesyrumble said:


> HAHAHAHAHA


chinks on suicide watch😂😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## Deleted member 22093 (Dec 14, 2022)

Holy shit imagine some people of your same race posted some shit on a looksmax forum that pissed off an aspie white guy and he spergs out irl knocking you out.


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Dec 14, 2022)

Kinh said:


> Feels good to impregnate German girls
> View attachment 1996869


Any supremacists who have to physically attack other races has already lost the battle. @buflek ur cortisol has been risen by gooks so high.... so u must feel personally threatened as a white man JFL.


----------



## ambiguous (Dec 14, 2022)

disgusting autistic race with no principles no sense of right and wrong. asians wanted to be part of the oppressed poc coalition against whitey until other ethnics became jealous of them and started treating them like whitey then the asians did a 180 and abandoned social justice and started using the same defensive talking point as whites. asians deserve to be harassed and assaulted by blacks. they are rats through and through.


----------



## Anstrum95 (Dec 14, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> It’s so funny seeing @Anstrum95 like these type of posts
> 
> View attachment 1996865
> View attachment 1996872
> ...


*good for them, they are both pretty and handsome, a good matched couple 😳 

I bless them 🥺 and hope they have a good healthy family with lots of children *


----------



## Mouthbreath (Dec 14, 2022)

I remember you mentioned you having an insanely hard punch and nobody ever beat you in those boxing machines.

That gook maxilla is now even flatter than it already was jfl


----------



## RussianTruecel (Dec 14, 2022)

I fucking LOVE this forum


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Dec 14, 2022)

buflek said:


> chinks on suicide watch😂😂😂😂😂😂


No one is besides u. Ur mentally unstable


----------



## buflek (Dec 14, 2022)

Cheesyrumble said:


> No one is besides u. Ur mentally unstable


„All women except black women are most drawn to white men“









Odds Favor White Men, Asian Women On Dating App


Researchers recently took data from the Facebook app Are You Interested and found that not only is race a factor in our online dating interests, but particular races get disproportionately high — and low — amounts of interest.




www.npr.org


----------



## cloUder (Dec 14, 2022)

Anstrum95 said:


> *good for them, they are both pretty and handsome, a good matched couple 😳
> 
> I bless them 🥺 and hope they have a good healthy family with lots of children *


cope
both of them are subhuman
both sexually dismorphic
the woman heightmogs the ricecel, he needs to rope for that fact
and she looks like a tranny


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Dec 14, 2022)

Kinh said:


> View attachment 1996863


@Niko thoughts on this avi?


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Dec 14, 2022)

buflek said:


> „All women except black women are most drawn to white men“
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nigga if u have to post images of u all fucked up to this forum after getting ass raped by off guard gooks u must be a shit fighter JFL. 😂


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Dec 14, 2022)

cloUder said:


> cope
> both of them are subhuman
> both sexually dismorphic
> the woman heightmogs the ricecel, he needs to rope for that fact
> and she looks like a tranny


Says the yellowfevercel subhuman


----------



## buflek (Dec 14, 2022)

Cheesyrumble said:


> Nigga if u have to post images of u all fucked up to this forum after getting ass raped by off guard gooks u must be a shit fighter JFL. 😂


its the only „prove“ i have after some nigga called me larper

also this is nothing lol. i had many fights and some bones broken like nose and yet still won every single fight


----------



## ascension (Dec 14, 2022)

Tales from Berlin Trash Collection service's in-house mental health facility for employees.


----------



## Deleted member 7027 (Dec 14, 2022)

Cheesyrumble said:


> Nigga if u have to post images of u all fucked up to this forum after getting ass raped by off guard gooks u must be a shit fighter JFL. 😂


i was with him we're friends irl he literally caved in gooks maxilla and gave him free lefort 3


----------



## cloUder (Dec 14, 2022)

Cheesyrumble said:


> Says the yellowfevercel subhuman


yellowfevercel = high T
since asian women are the most feminine
how can you still not follow this simple logic?
im baffled
keep coping with white women who get fogged by asian women, always
asian women all want white men
this is the reality
ricecels cant get no women 
its over for asian "men"
time to tranny max
and repeat the actions of your women
and take the BWC
while white chads fuck asian stacies
AHAHHAHAHAHA


----------



## Kinh (Dec 14, 2022)

buflek said:


> chinks on suicide watch😂😂😂😂😂😂


I bullied you so hard you made millions of threads already
Goodbye cumskin






Decisive Kinh victory as always


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Dec 14, 2022)

buflek said:


> its the only „prove“ i have after some nigga called me larper
> 
> also this is nothing lol. i had many fights and some bones broken like nose and yet still won every single fight


So u get ass raped all time? It's beautiful how gooks mentally own ur ass. Ur cortisol is thru the roof just by thinking about gook users HAHAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Dec 14, 2022)

cloUder said:


> yellowfevercel = high T
> since asian women are the most feminine
> how can you still not follow this simple logic?
> im baffled
> ...


Bulgarian subhuman cope. Literal ogre species. U do not get any bitches


----------



## Anstrum95 (Dec 14, 2022)

cloUder said:


> cope
> both of them are subhuman
> both sexually dismorphic
> the woman heightmogs the ricecel, he needs to rope for that fact
> and she looks like a tranny








*you are going copium overdrive

they are beautiful grown adults, legit stacy and chang
the woman probably wears very tall high heels to be a bit taller than the guy but other than that they are similar heights together, I would understand if he was much shorter but he is not
why are u trying to insult her that she looks like a man, she looks beautiful feminine woman. I see you have an agenda but it doesn't work when picture tells a different story*


----------



## buflek (Dec 14, 2022)

Cheesyrumble said:


> So u get ass raped all time? It's beautiful how gooks mentally own ur ass. Ur cortisol is thru the roof just by thinking about gook users HAHAHAHAHAHA.


no cortisol, i fight for fun. im training irl for my next cage fight. didnt even have adrenaline for smashing 2 asian skinny fags


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Dec 14, 2022)

@buflek u are GOOK OWNED. Inside ur monkey brain ur cucked.... and all bloodied up. Even with a subhuman sneak attack on gooks ur all fucked up. How do u cope little nigga?


----------



## buflek (Dec 14, 2022)

Anstrum95 said:


> *you are going copium overdrive
> 
> they are beautiful grown adults, legit stacy and chang
> the woman probably wears very tall high heels to be a bit taller than the guy but other than that they are similar heights together, I would understand if he was much shorter but he is not
> ...


i used to have a friend like you, quit contact to him cuz my estrogen levels rose whenever we hung out with him. feminist, welcomes race mixing and shit

fuck you asshole


----------



## cloUder (Dec 14, 2022)

Cheesyrumble said:


> Bulgarian subhuman cope. Literal ogre species. U do not get any bitches


i dont have the bulgarian pheno
but it doesnt matter
since i mog ricecels
The dopamine i get from knowing how hard i will slay asian girls in the future
fuark
turbo lifefuel
thank god im a white king
thank god for putting asian women on earth to worship white men, making them the most feminine of all women
but he betrayed ricecels...
made them the most ugly and feminine on earth
they cope with white ogre whores
who dont even want them
pitiful existence


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Dec 14, 2022)

buflek said:


> no cortisol, i fight for fun. im training irl for my next cage fight. didnt even have adrenaline for smashing 2 asian skinny fags


U got fucked up by gooks even after getting a cheap surprise attack. Ur a nobody little nigga.


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Dec 14, 2022)

cloUder said:


> i dont have the bulgarian pheno
> but it doesnt matter
> since i mog ricecels
> The dopamine i get from knowing how hard i will slay asian girls in the future
> ...


Nigga ur butt ugly. U have a face a mother couldn't even love. U cope with an imaginary asian woman


----------



## cloUder (Dec 14, 2022)

Anstrum95 said:


> *you are going copium overdrive
> 
> they are beautiful grown adults, legit stacy and chang
> the woman probably wears very tall high heels to be a bit taller than the guy but other than that they are similar heights together, I would understand if he was much shorter but he is not
> ...


you are fucking retarded and a literal cuckold
she looks like a sack of shit and being tall is a hard failo for women
the ricecel looks too feminine
she looks like a tranny. accept it or be a cuck forever


----------



## cloUder (Dec 14, 2022)

Cheesyrumble said:


> Nigga ur butt ugly. U have a face a mother couldn't even love. U cope with an imaginary asian woman


you dont know what i look like...


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Dec 14, 2022)

cloUder said:


> you dont know what i look like...


----------



## cloUder (Dec 14, 2022)

Cheesyrumble said:


> View attachment 1996908


low sentience as fuck if you think the nigga i used to bait your gook friend to get banned is actually me
its a random gymcel from tiktok


----------



## Anstrum95 (Dec 14, 2022)

buflek said:


> i used to have a friend like you, quit contact to him cuz my estrogen levels rose whenever we hung out with him. feminist, welcomes race mixing and shit
> 
> fuck you asshole


*I am the high T one here, I control my emotions and feelings enough not to go on a rampage on the street and pick physical fights with random people

you are estrogenic and impulsive acting on your first emotions

good looking people will always have good looking offspring mixes*


----------



## Deleted member 7027 (Dec 14, 2022)

Cheesyrumble said:


> Nigga ur butt ugly. U have a face a mother couldn't even love. U cope with an imaginary asian woman


he pmed me his tinder in thailaind he got 100 beckies brutal jbw bwc pill ngl


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Dec 14, 2022)

cloUder said:


> low sentience as fuck if you think the nigga i used to bait your gook friend to get banned is actually me
> its a random gymcel from tiktok


Ur a coping yellowfevercel. Literally bottom of the barrel existence


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Dec 14, 2022)

slavcelchinceljawcel said:


> he pmed me his tinder in thailaind he got 100 beckies brutal jbw bwc pill ngl


Isn't he a kid? Jfl


----------



## buflek (Dec 14, 2022)

Anstrum95 said:


> *I am the high T one here, I control my emotions and feelings enough not to go on a rampage on the street and pick physical fights with random people
> 
> you are estrogenic and impulsive acting on your first emotions
> 
> good looking people will always have good looking offspring mixes*


i dont think u know what testosterone and estrogens are buddyboyo

stop throwing these words around


----------



## ascension (Dec 14, 2022)

Cheesyrumble vs these cumskins


----------



## buflek (Dec 14, 2022)

ascension said:


> Cheesyrumble vs these cumskins
> 
> View attachment 1996913


didnt know ur cum was black

i would get that checked out u subhuman dog


----------



## Deleted member 7027 (Dec 14, 2022)

ascension said:


> Cheesyrumble vs these cumskins
> 
> View attachment 1996913


cheesyrumble is indian?


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Dec 14, 2022)

ascension said:


> Cheesyrumble vs these cumskins
> 
> View attachment 1996913


All of these coping sfcels barking for no reason. I'm out. I'm going to go get a blowjob from my white girl neighbor in retaliation. I'll be back in a hour


----------



## ascension (Dec 14, 2022)

buflek said:


> didnt know ur cum was black
> 
> i would get that checked out u subhuman dog



How about I check it out by busting a fat nut all over your face


----------



## Shako Mako (Dec 14, 2022)

buflek said:


> after chinks and gooks took over this forum, being racist fucks, i decided to revenge my people and go on a rage rant on asians in germany
> 
> i used my fingers to pretend i was asians while walking past a group of 2 guys and 1 girl and said „corona virus“. the girl looked me in the eyes with her little gook eyes and said „fak yuuu“ and gave me the middle finger.
> 
> ...


You commited a literal hate crime and snitched on yourself.


----------



## Deleted member 7027 (Dec 14, 2022)

Cheesyrumble said:


> All of these coping sfcels barking for no reason. I'm out. I'm going to go get a blowjob from my white girl neighbor in retaliation. I'll be back in a hour


big asian cock pilled again


----------



## SaintOverBuddyBoyo (Dec 14, 2022)

"Asian women want BWC bro! It's over for ricecels bro!"


----------



## cloUder (Dec 14, 2022)

Cheesyrumble said:


> Ur a coping yellowfevercel. Literally bottom of the barrel existence


Like ive said maybe a 1000 times already, you unbelievably retarded motherfucker
asian women are proven to be more feminine and desired which = yellowfever is highest T and most becoming of a man
on the other hand, worshipping white women who are genetic dead ends like you ricecels do, is the real bottom of the barrel existence
along with being an asian male
hereby, if you use yellow fever as an insult in the future, you instantaneously admit to everybody on this forum that you lack basic human sentience and your iq score fails to reach the double digits.


----------



## buflek (Dec 14, 2022)

Shako Mako said:


> You commited a literal hate crime and snitched on yourself.


idc im not a cuck go report me


----------



## Deleted member 7027 (Dec 14, 2022)

SaintOverBuddyBoyo said:


> View attachment 1996918
> 
> "Asian women want BWC bro! It's over for ricecels bro!"


indeed



chinks keep seething for us


----------



## Anstrum95 (Dec 14, 2022)

cloUder said:


> you are fucking retarded and a literal cuckold
> she looks like a sack of shit and being tall is a hard failo for women
> the ricecel looks too feminine
> she looks like a tranny. accept it or be a cuck forever


*some men don't like tall women, fine whatever

but she doesnt look anything that u described, why do you think she is a model for a beauty contest. also I have eyes and common sense, she is pretty and a stacy.

the guy is well dressed, well groomed and handsome. glasses is a failo but other than that he mogs me by raw appeal and looks

she is hyper feminine, as womanly possible. you sound bitter calling her "transgender"




*


----------



## buckchadley31 (Dec 14, 2022)

I have all chinks on ignore
All curry pheno autists
All boring faggots with sub 1.5 post:rep ratio

Do this if u want your stay here to be enjoyable


----------



## RussianTruecel (Dec 14, 2022)

Anstrum95 said:


> *some men don't like tall women, fine whatever
> 
> but she doesnt look anything that u described, why do you think she is a model for a beauty contest. also I have eyes and common sense, she is pretty and a stacy.
> 
> ...


He is gl but you mog him ngl


----------



## buflek (Dec 14, 2022)

Anstrum95 said:


> *some men don't like tall women, fine whatever
> 
> but she doesnt look anything that u described, why do you think she is a model for a beauty contest. also I have eyes and common sense, she is pretty and a stacy.
> 
> ...


shes ugly man stop coping

u need to get ur t checked if u find this tranny attractive. my guess is ur a finasteride user


----------



## ascension (Dec 14, 2022)

buckchadley31 said:


> I have all chinks on ignore
> All curry pheno autists
> All boring faggots with sub 1.5 post:rep ratio
> 
> Do this if u want your stay here to be enjoyable


----------



## buflek (Dec 14, 2022)

im gonna watch lord of the rings now

tomorrow i will continue. ill decide what i do

maybe i end the race by creating a study focused thread finishing asian men (dick size, dating, sports, height etc)


----------



## cloUder (Dec 14, 2022)

SaintOverBuddyBoyo said:


> View attachment 1996918
> 
> "Asian women want BWC bro! It's over for ricecels bro!"


----------



## Kinh (Dec 14, 2022)

Caged haha
I pissed off autistic cumskin on incel forum and he went er spree on Korean gooks/chinks irl
Killed 2 birds with 1 stone
Master race IQ strikes again


----------



## cloUder (Dec 14, 2022)

Anstrum95 said:


> other than that he mogs me by raw appeal and looks


youre a cuck confirmed. complete mental illness. get help and work on your insecurities


Anstrum95 said:


> she is hyper feminine, as womanly possible. you sound bitter calling her "transgender"


impossible
she has unquestionably hypermasc traits:
blue eyes 
lowset eyebrows
narrow face
way too tall


----------



## Anstrum95 (Dec 14, 2022)

buflek said:


> shes ugly man stop coping
> 
> u need to get ur t checked if u find this tranny attractive. my guess is ur a finasteride user


*she is beautiful






Literally cream of the crop

you just call her that because she is with and Korean guy









The Korean boyfriend of Miss International 2022 winner Jasmin Selberg is garnering attention in South Korea


The winner of the 2022 Miss International beauty pageant is causing a buzz in the Korean online communities after it was found that…




www.allkpop.com




*


----------



## SaintOverBuddyBoyo (Dec 14, 2022)

cloUder said:


> View attachment 1996941
> 
> 
> View attachment 1996934


"Creating ugly hapas is based bro! It's gonna help the white race bro!" Cherypicked pics, most hapas are visibly asian looking 

I take this piss out of you niggas not cos I care for asians but because your so low iq that you can't see how this is bad for white people but go ahead  I don't care if whites shrink in number.


----------



## Kinh (Dec 14, 2022)

Anstrum95 said:


> *she is beautiful
> 
> View attachment 1996947
> 
> ...


Holy shit what a fucking cumskin cuck
Youre evisceration material 
I will work on the thread later when I have time


----------



## Anstrum95 (Dec 14, 2022)

cloUder said:


> *youre a cuck confirmed. complete mental illness.* get help and work on your insecurities
> 
> *impossible
> she has unquestionably hypermasc traits:
> ...







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 14984 (Dec 14, 2022)

buflek said:


> after chinks and gooks took over this forum, being racist fucks, i decided to revenge my people and go on a rage rant on asians in germany
> 
> i used my fingers to pretend i was asians while walking past a group of 2 guys and 1 girl and said „corona virus“. the girl looked me in the eyes with her little gook eyes and said „fak yuuu“ and gave me the middle finger.
> 
> ...


But wait, I find Gooks here are the least racist. Wtf


----------



## Deleted member 7027 (Dec 14, 2022)

WAITU COCKARUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Earth Dollar (Dec 14, 2022)

Imagine taking this forum so seriously that it effects you in real life. We are watching a mass shooter in the making


----------



## Deleted member 7027 (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 7027 (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 7027 (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## Earth Dollar (Dec 14, 2022)

Anstrum95 said:


> *she is beautiful
> 
> View attachment 1996947
> 
> ...


Stop replying to him. He's not even white.


----------



## cloUder (Dec 14, 2022)

SaintOverBuddyBoyo said:


> "Creating ugly hapas is based bro! It's gonna help the white race bro!" Cherypicked pics, most hapas are visibly asian looking
> 
> I take this piss out of you niggas not cos I care for asians but because your so low iq that you can't see how this is bad for white people but go ahead  I don't care if whites shrink in number.


Youre the one who is retarded
Most hapas dont look asian and hapa men are more white than asian
you fucking moron
50% white dna + white Ydna means theyre overall white
i dont give a flying fuck about white people
WMAF will be the new white people, just like how Indo european men mixed with ancient med ethnic women and created modern day whites
nowadays all nordics are indo european paternally, brown west asian maternally


----------



## RetardSubhuman (Dec 14, 2022)

bro you have to do this against slavic immigrants (russians) and anglo tourists (american and english)
revenge for ww2


----------



## buflek (Dec 14, 2022)

RetardSubhuman said:


> bro you have to do this against slavic immigrants (russians) and anglo tourists (american and english)


well i fought with many turkish and russians 

last turk i beat was last winter tho so a while back and russian even longer


----------



## Deleted member 7027 (Dec 14, 2022)

RetardSubhuman said:


> bro you have to do this against slavic immigrants (russians) and anglo tourists (american and english)
> revenge for ww2


but he is english himself


----------



## Anstrum95 (Dec 14, 2022)

Earth Dollar said:


> Stop replying to him. *He's not even white.*


*I replied to argue with his biased message not his heritage *


----------



## Deleted member 7027 (Dec 14, 2022)

Anstrum95 said:


> *I replied to argue with his biased message not his heritage *


u seem high e can i plow ur cheeks


----------



## SaintOverBuddyBoyo (Dec 14, 2022)

cloUder said:


> WMAF will be the new white people


You know what? Go for it 
At least there will be more incels.is members in the future


----------



## latincell95 (Dec 14, 2022)

buflek said:


> after chinks and gooks took over this forum, being racist fucks, i decided to revenge my people and go on a rage rant on asians in germany
> 
> i used my fingers to pretend i was asians while walking past a group of 2 guys and 1 girl and said „corona virus“. the girl looked me in the eyes with her little gook eyes and said „fak yuuu“ and gave me the middle finger.
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 7027 (Dec 14, 2022)

@buflek WTF UR NOT ENGLISH??? WHAT ARE U


----------



## Earth Dollar (Dec 14, 2022)

Anstrum95 said:


> *I replied to argue with his biased message not his heritage *


I know that but he is self hating and a lost cause:


----------



## cloUder (Dec 14, 2022)

Anstrum95 said:


> View attachment 1996949


blue eyes are hypermasc, so is being tall. sorry if you for some unknown reason cant see that

Anstrum, you can as much as look in the general direction of any gook IRL and you will give them such sever trauma, they will get PTSD for the rest of their lives
instead you pity yourself online, try to be a sensible centrist cuck towards r/aznidentity trolls on this site, refuse to admit the subhumanity of white women, refuse to stand up for your identity as a nordic man. just end it already if this is how you plan to continue living your life.


----------



## cloUder (Dec 14, 2022)

Earth Dollar said:


> I know that but he is self hating and a lost cause:
> View attachment 1996966


youre unfathomably retarded.


----------



## Deleted member 7027 (Dec 14, 2022)

cloUder said:


> blue eyes are hypermasc, so is being tall. sorry if you for some unknown reason cant see that
> 
> Anstrum, you can as much as look in the general direction of any gook IRL and you will give them such sever trauma, they will get PTSD for the rest of their lives
> instead you pity yourself online, try to be a sensible centrist cuck towards r/aznidentity trolls on this site, refuse to admit the subhumanity of white women, refuse to stand up for your identity as a nordic man. just end it already if this is how you plan to continue living your life.


i wouldnt say theyre hypermasc but more like creepy, but that's only for lightest of the lightest blue eyes, regular blue eyes are ok


----------



## Earth Dollar (Dec 14, 2022)

cloUder said:


> youre unfathomably retarded.


The fact that you are so angry and take this forum so seriously tells me all I need to know about you.


----------



## cloUder (Dec 14, 2022)

SaintOverBuddyBoyo said:


> You know what? Go for it
> At least there will be more incels.is members in the future


yeah bro for sure...




white trashionalist cuck


----------



## Earth Dollar (Dec 14, 2022)

cloUder said:


> youre unfathomably retarded.


Also your a pedo @Anstrum95 @tomsmith


----------



## ascension (Dec 14, 2022)

cloUder said:


> impossible
> she has unquestionably hypermasc traits:
> blue eyes
> lowset eyebrows
> ...








Man insults Ms.International winner from his stinky computer chair in dark room


----------



## Anstrum95 (Dec 14, 2022)

cloUder said:


> blue eyes are hypermasc, so is being tall. sorry if you for some unknown reason cant see that
> 
> Anstrum, you can as much as look in the general direction of any gook IRL and you will give them such sever trauma, they will get PTSD for the rest of their lives
> instead you pity yourself online, try to be a sensible centrist cuck towards r/aznidentity trolls on this site, refuse to admit the subhumanity of white women, refuse to stand up for your identity as a nordic man. just end it already if this is how you plan to continue living your life.


*blue eyes is just a colour, there is not masculiness or femininity in it

My looks doesn't phase any asian person, they use social media and watch movies too. They are used to Chris evans,Hemsworth type of guys

the only reason u call her a "subhuman" is that she is with an asian guy, if she was with a white guy, u would atleast call her high tier becky

what does it even mean to identify as "nordic" muhhh vikings, lol. only thing they valued was might and wealth, they got converted to Christianity cus their gods werent as strong*


----------



## cloUder (Dec 14, 2022)

Earth Dollar said:


> The fact that you are so angry and take this forum so seriously tells me all I need to know about you.


you lack emotional intelligence
i made that remark in the midst of chuckling at your lack of comprehension skills


----------



## buflek (Dec 14, 2022)

stop bullying these asian gooks @cloUder 

i dont want to get in trouble with law because one of them mentions us in their suicide letter


----------



## cloUder (Dec 14, 2022)

Anstrum95 said:


> blue eyes is just a colour, there is not masculiness or femininity in it


so? its a light color which means on white skin, it fails to create contrast. contrast is what makes a face feminine. i can show you an example composite from a study, but to be completely honest, i neither care, nor think it will have any real impact on the opinion of the idiots in this thread.


Anstrum95 said:


> My looks doesn't phase any asian person, they use social media and watch movies too. They are used to Chris evans,Hemsworth type of guys


again, more retardation. ive seen niggers and asians on tv all my life and im still fascinated to see them IRL
also asian women cant fuck the guys through the tv. they have to meet them IRL


Anstrum95 said:


> the only reason u call her a "subhuman" is that she is with an asian guy, if she was with a white guy, u would atleast call her high tier becky


no. you would be right if what i said was inconsistent with my usual comments on white women. it is not.
i couldnt care less if a genetic dead end white woman were to procreate even with a primate


Anstrum95 said:


> what does it even mean to identify as "nordic" muhhh vikings, lol. only thing they valued was might and wealth, they got converted to Christianity cus their gods werent as strong


im not talking about superficial history and culture bullshit. there is way more to it. but who cares anyways. if i saw any potential to change your mind on the matter i wouldve explained it to you, but i cant be arsed after you put on display your cucked opinions


----------



## Deleted member 7027 (Dec 14, 2022)

@Chinacurry defend race


----------



## Deleted member 7027 (Dec 14, 2022)

@ChinkboytakeurBAE defend race


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Dec 14, 2022)

Kinh said:


> Caged haha
> I pissed off autistic cumskin on incel forum and he went er spree on Korean gooks/chinks irl
> Killed 2 birds with 1 stone
> Master race IQ strikes again


Theres more vietnamese in Germany than any other type of asian u dumbass JFL. There's a high probability that he was fighting with 2 vietcong LMAO


----------



## Corleone (Dec 14, 2022)

slavcelchinceljawcel said:


> indeed
> View attachment 1996924
> chinks keep seething for us


Based @itsOVER pilled


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Dec 14, 2022)

Cheesyrumble said:


> Theres more vietnamese in Germany than any other type of asian u dumbass JFL. There's a high probability that he was fighting with 2 vietcong LMAO


Poor Ricegum


----------



## ChinkboytakeurBAE (Dec 14, 2022)

wtf is this, i being gone for 1 day and shit is going crazy lmao


----------



## ChinkboytakeurBAE (Dec 14, 2022)

@Cheesyrumble what you did to this nigger?


----------



## Shako Mako (Dec 14, 2022)

slavcelchinceljawcel said:


> View attachment 1996958


Why is the white guy a chad looking character? Surely it should be a white normie presented since a chad can fuck anyone.


----------



## Chinacurry (Dec 14, 2022)

slavcelchinceljawcel said:


> @Chinacurry defend race


Wtf am I defending, I can't even tell who's white in this thread anymore.

Srs OP that was wrong, ricemen IRL are not racist, it's just a few on this forum. 

Mixing races on its own is not a bad thing, it's just that how it manifests is noodles will mix with a white guy 5 or 6 points below them, which is what creates the meme, similar to how bbcs mate with white trash foids. 

If a noodle is with a looksmatched white guy or ethnic guy or bbc guy, in my experience no one bats an eyelid, but this is less than 5% of noodles.

Whites with whites sfcel meme is also a joke, 90% of whites are subhuman (it's just that 95% of other races are which makes the kkk meme), but yes whites will looksmatch their partner more than any other race, but that's just cos whites are from developed countries with social safety nets and so forth. So yeah its fair that whites are the race least likely to fuck the gene pool by creating inferior kids to the parents. 

Btw today I saw a 9/10 noodlewhore holding hands with a 3/10 oofy doofy white guy who was walking while eating a burger


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Dec 14, 2022)

ChinkboytakeurBAE said:


> @Cheesyrumble what you did to this nigger?


He was sick of being cucked by looksmax.org changs simple existence. So the mayocuck retaliated in a failed racial attack irl. He got all fucked up and ass raped by gooks. It's truly over for sfcels. The only reason why racial supremacists exist is purely due to the fear of being cucked. It's Ober for that germancel


----------



## ChinkboytakeurBAE (Dec 14, 2022)

Cheesyrumble said:


> He was sick of being cucked by looksmax.org changs simple existence. So the mayocuck retaliated in a failed racial attack irl. He got all fucked up and ass raped by gooks. It's truly over for sfcels. The only reason why racial supremacists exist is purely due to the fear of being cucked. It's Ober for that germancel
> View attachment 1997273


why cumskin so emotionally weak, no wonder they always school shooting, all make sense now.


----------



## Anstrum95 (Dec 14, 2022)

Chinacurry said:


> *Btw today I saw a 9/10 noodlewhore holding hands with a 3/10 oofy doofy white guy who was walking while eating a burger*


*give rough pictures what both of them looked like, I refuse to believe this*


----------



## David Rothschild (Dec 14, 2022)

Jfl u went ER on random Asians because of some r/Aznidentity propoganda some autistic Asians posted here. 

It's not the W u think it is.


----------



## ChinkboytakeurBAE (Dec 14, 2022)

where is my king @pur3e


----------



## looksmaxxed (Dec 14, 2022)

Shako Mako said:


> Why is the white guy a chad looking character? Surely it should be a white normie presented since a chad can fuck anyone.


he;s not a chad, he's normie. white normies are just better looking than other race's normies


----------



## Shako Mako (Dec 14, 2022)

looksmaxxed said:


> he;s not a chad, he's normie. white normies are just better looking than other race's normies


I see you are talking about the JBW halo.


----------



## Moneymaxerr (Dec 14, 2022)

buflek said:


> „All women except black women are most drawn to white men“


nah the latest 2021 study shows black women also prefer white men over black and everyone else


----------



## Chinacurry (Dec 14, 2022)

Shako Mako said:


> I see you are talking about the JBW halo.


No he's talking about the mid point, that the median white guy is objectively better looking than the median of other races.

Jbw halo is 20% caused by this (clearly can tell by how strongly JBW manifests in each race based on how ugly the race is on average) but 80% by other factors


----------



## Magical Apple (Dec 14, 2022)

buflek said:


> after chinks and gooks took over this forum, being racist fucks, i decided to revenge my people and go on a rage rant on asians in germany
> 
> i used my fingers to pretend i was asians while walking past a group of 2 guys and 1 girl and said „corona virus“. the girl looked me in the eyes with her little gook eyes and said „fak yuuu“ and gave me the middle finger.
> 
> ...


you didn't do shit you high inhib pussy


----------



## Octillionaire (Dec 14, 2022)

cloUder said:


> you are fucking retarded and a literal cuckold
> she looks like a sack of shit and being tall is a hard failo for women
> the ricecel looks too feminine
> she looks like a tranny. accept it or be a cuck forever


In what world is she not a Stacy though? Looks like an aryan goddess


----------



## Octillionaire (Dec 14, 2022)

You're a fucking retard OP, legit subhuman behavior


----------



## Preston (Dec 14, 2022)

You just committed a hate crime and basically admitted to it on the forum. Don't be surprised if the police comes knocking at your door. Mirin IQ. lmfao


----------



## Preston (Dec 14, 2022)

Octillionaire said:


> You're a fucking retard OP, legit subhuman behavior


People like OP don't consider the consequences of their actions. If the person he screwed up was someone with influence, his life could be ruined.


----------



## Nad (Dec 14, 2022)

__





Internetwache






www.internetwache-polizei-berlin.de





you will rot in jail and when you get out such articles will be written about germany it's game over for white males they know they can't stop what is happening they can't stop progress so they resort to this type of desperate action, I feel bad for them...


----------



## ChinkboytakeurBAE (Dec 14, 2022)

Preston said:


> People like OP don't consider the consequences of their actions. If the person he screwed up was someone with influence, his life could be ruined.


He also admitted beatting other ethnic


Cheesyrumble said:


> He was sick of being cucked by looksmax.org changs simple existence. So the mayocuck retaliated in a failed racial attack irl. He got all fucked up and ass raped by gooks. It's truly over for sfcels. The only reason why racial supremacists exist is purely due to the fear of being cucked. It's Ober for that germancel
> View attachment 1997273


Which thread did you make that triggered him show me the link. Kinda funny he brag beating asian nerd cuz chang fuck his bitch lmao. 😂


----------



## looksmaxxed (Dec 14, 2022)

Shako Mako said:


> I see you are talking about the JBW halo.


i'm talking about a higher average of forward nasion, maxilliary forward growth, zygos, more prominent supra orbital, and other features that set them apart from other races.


----------



## looksmaxxed (Dec 14, 2022)

Nad said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol at thinking that it works like that. all of those girls you posted are white chad only. amwf get whited back into wmaf within a generation.


----------



## Eriot Lodger (Dec 14, 2022)

Keep up the good fight! 💪


----------



## Collagen or rope (Dec 14, 2022)

buflek said:


> after chinks and gooks took over this forum, being racist fucks, i decided to revenge my people and go on a rage rant on asians in germany
> 
> i used my fingers to pretend i was asians while walking past a group of 2 guys and 1 girl and said „corona virus“. the girl looked me in the eyes with her little gook eyes and said „fak yuuu“ and gave me the middle finger.
> 
> ...


OP's grandparents probably got eviscerated by wuhan scientists.


----------



## ICANNOTBECONTAINED (Dec 14, 2022)

buflek said:


> i fucked him up but i hurt myself too
> 
> but it was worth it to fuck these gook niggas


Fucking maniac.

Respect.


----------



## David Rothschild (Dec 14, 2022)

Preston said:


> You just *committed a hate crime* and basically admitted to it on the forum. Don't be surprised if the police comes knocking at your door. Mirin IQ. lmfao


More like domestic terrorism


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Dec 14, 2022)

buflek said:


> stop bullying these asian gooks @cloUder
> 
> i dont want to get in trouble with law because one of them mentions us in their suicide letter


What law nigga? You go beat strangers daily And nothing happens


----------



## TheHandcel (Dec 14, 2022)

This forum went from discussing looks and how to ascend to literal racial violence JFL


----------



## buflek (Dec 15, 2022)

people on this forum are so fucking dumb jfl






its literally an old picture, its -5 degrees in germany rn u think i walk around half naked in the middle of the night? its from a fight i had 4 years ago in summer.

i didnt beat any asian niggas it was a joke calm down fags


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Dec 15, 2022)

buflek said:


> people on this forum are so fucking dumb jfl
> 
> View attachment 1997567
> 
> ...


Damage control..... well either way real or not. Ur still an asshole jfl


----------



## buflek (Dec 15, 2022)

Cheesyrumble said:


> Damage control..... well either way real or not. Ur still an asshole jfl


u should stop taking this race wars so serious jfl i never even had problems with asians, in fact i have some vietnamese friends


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Dec 15, 2022)

buflek said:


> u should stop taking this race wars so serious jfl i never even had problems with asians, in fact i have some vietnamese friends


Well it was fun arguing like retards together. No matter how serious I might sound.... let's be real for a second. We are just strangers on an anonymous forum. It isn't real life. So go fucking crazy on this forum for all I care. Just don't be surprised if I respond lol 🤣😉😉😉


----------



## David Rothschild (Dec 15, 2022)

buflek said:


> people on this forum are so fucking dumb jfl
> 
> View attachment 1997567
> 
> ...


Ur name is still on the list


----------



## buflek (Dec 15, 2022)

David Rothschild said:


> Ur name is still on the list


wat list? idc police can search me all day i have nothing to hide


----------



## RichardSpencel (Dec 15, 2022)

Cheesyrumble said:


> All of these coping sfcels barking for no reason. I'm out. I'm going to go get a blowjob from my white girl neighbor in retaliation. I'll be back in a hour


Fuck you benchod I’m gonna go steal from the Asian man corner store in retaliation to your retaliation,tell what’s your favourite Asian snack,imma pinch that shit real quick and film me eating it and post it here and make you cry 😭 for my delicious Asian disgusting 🤢 treats


----------



## RichardSpencel (Dec 15, 2022)

Earth Dollar said:


> Imagine taking this forum so seriously that it effects you in real life. We are watching a mass shooter in the making


What to much GOOKED does to a MF


----------



## Hueless (Dec 15, 2022)

Nice


----------



## RichardSpencel (Dec 15, 2022)

buflek said:


> i didnt beat any asian niggas it was a joke


*GOOK SQUAD assemble,he admits he lost*


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 15, 2022)

Biggdink said:


> I honestly feel bad for them
> I guess I’m light triad bcz I don’t like seeing people get bullied for no reason and I always see Asians irl get bullied by everyone


In Canada, light triad means you are dark triad.


----------



## Mouthbreath (Dec 15, 2022)

buflek said:


> people on this forum are so fucking dumb jfl
> 
> View attachment 1997567
> 
> ...


I'm disappointed

But you also larped as a woman online to scam people for money, so I should have known that your larping skills are good


----------



## buflek (Dec 15, 2022)

Mouthbreath said:


> I'm disappointed
> 
> But you also larped as a woman online to scam people for money, so I should have known that your larping skills are good


its easy when you have a gf that does all the pics they request and shit (like holding a paper up with their name on it for example)


----------



## Deleted member 22970 (Dec 21, 2022)

Y'all called me up?


----------

